# omega longbows????????



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

ok so i've been lurking and i keep hearing people talk about these, does anyone have a link? i googled them but found a site with average looking longbows boasting great speeds at next to nothing cost (under 400$ for a custom??) and figured that cant be them, i sent them an email anyway as im in the market for a 62" bow and the website lists his max weight as about 10# too light is this the right guy? email is [email protected] for the guy


----------



## whitetail_fury2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't know what you mean by max weight 10# too light but yes that is the correct email


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

You got him and his bows from what I hear are far from average


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

i tend to shoot 70# and over and it shows up to 60# as possible im sure he can do more if asked though


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

trust me, they look plain but they are all performance. also I kinda like the plain look of them, dont have to worry about scratching and having to baby it like I do when I take out my pretty bow lol. Plus the omega out performs pretty much every bow i have tried. thing is a tack driver and really throws the arrow hard. love mine


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

fisher2 said:


> i tend to shoot 70# and over and it shows up to 60# as possible im sure he can do more if asked though


think he has made himself some 70 and 80# bows. im sure he will show up on here soon and be abl eto answer all your questions. He is great to deal with


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

i have an 84# hornes bow i love and i was thinking on getting a lighter pair of limbs for it (475$) but if these are really the quality everyone says i might need to order myself one at 55-60# as a small game bow and a 3d bow if he can do 65# i might have a new biggame bow too


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

fisher2 said:


> ok so i've been lurking and i keep hearing people talk about these, does anyone have a link? i googled them but found a site with average looking longbows boasting great speeds at next to nothing cost (under 400$ for a custom??) and figured that cant be them, i sent them an email anyway as im in the market for a 62" bow and the website lists his max weight as about 10# too light is this the right guy? email is [email protected] for the guy


That is the right email address.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure why you would need such a heavy bow for big game? His bows are quite efficient and from some of the chrono pics people have posted those arrows fly fast even at heavier weights, much more so than most longbows. Higher # doesn't necessarily equal better performance or even greater speed.

Website is omegalongbows.webs.com


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

i just enjoy the heavy bows mostly,i have a buddy who shot a deer last year that fully believes that with his set up if he didnt have a heavy bow he would have lost his deer, he made a poor shot and center punched the shoulder blade but shooting an 750 grain arrow out of his 85# bow the 3 blade broadhead busted through the shoulder and the other shoulder too and gave enough of a pass through to create 2 holes and a good short bloodtrail, i enjoy knowing that at these weights the bow can have enough force to fix problems like that if i make a bad shot as bad shots do happen. in reality i know that a 45# bow will get the job done with proper placement. but i also believe a heavier arrow going the same speeds is better IF you can control the weights, which i can. as far as a heavy bow for small game, when i shoot such a heavy weight 35-50# seems so light to me that i have issues getting a clean release and just solidly shoot bows over 60# better then under 60# its a mental game and a matter of preferance


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

fisher2 said:


> i just enjoy the heavy bows mostly,i have a buddy who shot a deer last year that fully believes that with his set up if he didnt have a heavy bow he would have lost his deer, he made a poor shot and center punched the shoulder blade but shooting an 750 grain arrow out of his 85# bow the 3 blade broadhead busted through the shoulder and the other shoulder too and gave enough of a pass through to create 2 holes and a good short bloodtrail, i enjoy knowing that at these weights the bow can have enough force to fix problems like that if i make a bad shot as bad shots do happen. in reality i know that a 45# bow will get the job done with proper placement. but i also believe a heavier arrow going the same speeds is better IF you can control the weights, which i can. as far as a heavy bow for small game, when i shoot such a heavy weight 35-50# seems so light to me that i have issues getting a clean release and just solidly shoot bows over 60# better then under 60# its a mental game and a matter of preferance


A lighter bow with a proper spined arrow for a way forward (also known as Xtreme FOC) CG can have similar penetration if not better than a heavy arrow from a heavy bow. :grin:

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

but once again a heavy arrow with EFOC out of a heavy bow will have even more penetration abilitys.

im not saying a lighter now wont get the job done im saying i prefer a heavier bow


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

fisher2 said:


> but once again a heavy arrow with EFOC out of a heavy bow will have even more penetration abilitys.
> 
> im not saying a lighter now wont get the job done im saying i prefer a heavier bow


Thats very true... but with heavy arrows, and mine approach 1000 grains on occaision, EFOC really isn't all that necessary... and EFOC is designed really for lighter to do journeyman service. Momentum is already on course and typical FOC or CG of say 10% is quite adequate with the heavy arrow.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

im getting right around 15% foc on my 70# bow arrows and around 8% on my 80# the heavy arrows going 180-190 fps dont seem to be effected by wind very much either while my fathers 45# bow and 1916 arrows seem to drift off target with any breeze at all. while i dont use efoc i view it as its a possibilty but really all thats going to do is bury my arrow further into the dirt on the other side of the animal 99% of the time


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just ordered my second Omega longbow. You won't be sorry if you order one. They are great bows and they are a great price. Top notch operation!! Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had my Omega since April, can't speak highly enough about it. Kegan's bows are designed so that you don't have to lift a steer every time you pull it back to get the same performance of a heavier bow. It took a little convincing at first but I quickly learned that my 45 hits faster and harder than my heavier bows. Also I found I can hold it for that little extra time when the deer hangs up behind a tree without shaking like a dog passin' a peach pit! I just don't feel the need for a super heavyweight when a 45 of Kegan's will do the same thing but more power to you if that's what you like.
Kegan builds Omegas up to 60# currently IIRC.....


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

These bows are the real deal, and the bowyer is a friend of mine. My Omega pulls about 59# at my draw. It shoots faster, flatter, and hits harder than my other r/d bows, and my ILF set up all at similar poundages, for a fraction of the cost. These bows are built for performance and they may not be pretty, they perform exceptionally well. Buy the self finish bow, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

They look like and sound like pretty good bows!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> These bows are the real deal, and the bowyer is a friend of mine. My Omega pulls about 59# at my draw. It shoots faster, flatter, and hits harder than my other r/d bows, and my ILF set up all at similar poundages, for a fraction of the cost. These bows are built for performance and they may not be pretty, they perform exceptionally well. Buy the self finish bow, you wont be disappointed.


hey... Bud..... what you mean not pretty????? Huh????? I didn't see that deer complainin.... waltzed right up an axed for a dance it did..... :grin:


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

fisher2: You must've been pulling bows for a long time! Maybe someone else can chime in here, but I honestly don't see how there would be a much greater benefit of a heavier draw bow. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like it's kind of like the silly $3/shot ultra mags some hunters are convinced they need. In that case, more powder does not equal more velocity - you end up wasting a whole lot of powder as well as burning out your barrel in a matter of a few thousand rounds (obviously not the case here), not to mention being generally less accurate. If you can indeed comfortably draw the weight then kudos to you, but I vehemently disagree with compensating for precision with penetration. Again though, according to some of the chrono's I've seen posted, Kegan's longbows will shoot significantly faster than some recurves at higher draw weights. Send him an email and see what he says.

Oh and I don't know why people say "they're not pretty" either. Honestly, they look much like a lot of far more expensive one piece recurves I've seen. Especially if you get the pre-finished one, you can decorate it however you please. Most people choose the simple route of a stain and some sort of protective coating, though I still wouldn't call it "not pretty", more just plainer.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

fisher2 said:


> im getting right around 15% foc on my 70# bow arrows and around 8% on my 80# the heavy arrows going 180-190 fps dont seem to be effected by wind very much either while my fathers 45# bow and 1916 arrows seem to drift off target with any breeze at all. while i dont use efoc i view it as its a possibilty but really all thats going to do is *bury my arrow further into the dirt on the other side of the animal 99% of the time*


Hahaha..... :grin: :thumb:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

CFGuy said:


> fisher2: You must've been pulling bows for a long time! Maybe someone else can chime in here, but I honestly don't see how there would be a much greater benefit of a heavier draw bow. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like it's kind of like the silly $3/shot ultra mags some hunters are convinced they need. In that case, more powder does not equal more velocity - you end up wasting a whole lot of powder as well as burning out your barrel in a matter of a few thousand rounds (obviously not the case here), not to mention being generally less accurate. If you can indeed comfortably draw the weight then kudos to you, but I vehemently disagree with compensating for precision with penetration. Again though, according to some of the chrono's I've seen posted, Kegan's longbows will shoot significantly faster than some recurves at higher draw weights. Send him an email and see what he says.
> 
> Oh and I don't know why people say "they're not pretty" either. Honestly, they look much like a lot of far more expensive one piece recurves I've seen. Especially if you get the pre-finished one, you can decorate it however you please. Most people choose the simple route of a stain and some sort of protective coating, though I still wouldn't call it "not pretty", more just plainer.


I kinda get was he is talking about. I feel I get cleaner releases with my heavier bows compared to the lighter ones, at least they feel better to me. as long as he is not over bowed they shouldnt be an issue. my heavest is kegans and thats about 55# area at my dl


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> They look like and sound like pretty good bows!


LOVE mine :amen:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

fisher2 said:


> i just enjoy the heavy bows mostly,i have a buddy who shot a deer last year that fully believes that with his set up if he didnt have a heavy bow he would have lost his deer, he made a poor shot and center punched the shoulder blade but shooting an 750 grain arrow out of his 85# bow the 3 blade broadhead busted through the shoulder and the other shoulder too and gave enough of a pass through to create 2 holes and a good short bloodtrail, i enjoy knowing that at these weights the bow can have enough force to fix problems like that if i make a bad shot as bad shots do happen. in reality i know that a 45# bow will get the job done with proper placement. but i also believe a heavier arrow going the same speeds is better IF you can control the weights, which i can. as far as a heavy bow for small game, when i shoot such a heavy weight 35-50# seems so light to me that i have issues getting a clean release and just solidly shoot bows over 60# better then under 60# *its a mental game and a matter of preferance*


AGREE with you there, I LOVE my 70 LBS compound, hell, tried an 80 LB & liked that as well, right now I have a #48 LB Omega, tried a 60# Hoyt & the extra weight felt ok,. might order a 60-65# Omega in a few months :amen:


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

i shoot my 70# better then any other bow i shoot and would classify my max range as 30 yards not because i couldnt make a further shot 99% of the time but that the arrow takes too long to get there with animals ducking and moving and such but i was in the market for a lighter bow anyway for small game and gap shooting so i might go with a 60# bow at this , if performance is really what everyone says it should out preform my 70# then using the same arrows my 70# isnt a high performance longbow though.

does anyone have unstrung profile pics of these bows? how extreme r/d are they


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> I kinda get was he is talking about. I feel I get cleaner releases with my heavier bows compared to the lighter ones, at least they feel better to me. as long as he is not over bowed they shouldnt be an issue. my heavest is kegans and thats about 55# area at my dl


Yeah that makes sense. I don't mean to say that I think people are overbowed, because I really don't know, but as long as it isn't compensating for simply poor accuracy.

fisher2: They're a pretty good amount of R/D (obviously not as much as a recurve) - I think the string is barely off the limbs at the highest and lowest point on the string. Not sure why, but everyone I've heard talk about them say they're extremely efficient. I'd be willing to be a 60# Omega will outperform a run of the mill 70# longbow any day. Email Kegan though and see what he says about heavier bows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you're shooting a Horne I've heard they're top performers. What is your 70# longbow?

My bows max out at 60#, as I mentioned in my email, because of a few new quirks in the tip design and the difficulty in getting the exact weight at draws over 60#. If you're already shooting a heavier bow comfortably though, there's no reason to stop. I'm sure we can figure something out if you're interested. At 28" you should be able to shoot a 700 gr arrow out of a 70# Omega around 180fps or so.

Sawtooth, I designed the bows to achieve a "lever limb" design. Like long, light static recurves at full draw- mixed with a healthy dose of reflex. At the same time I tried to keep the middle of the limb recessed so that upon release there's less bowing forward after reaching brace height, robbing the bow of energy. It seems to work


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i owned a howard hill badger bamboo limbs cocobolo riser 46 lbs .60 inch long.simple plain little hybrid .at my 28 inch draw that bow was spitting em out fast. but the nicepart was at target shots 40 to 45 yards away the arrows were still holding steady and not dropping .because of the limb desighn .ive never shot an omega but the limb desighn looks like it willdo just what im talking about the badger bow.thats what is nice about those style of bows. the reflex deflex mixture equals an arrow that is still flying fast at a far distance because of the smooth catapolt cast.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

rattus58 said:


> hey... Bud..... what you mean not pretty????? Huh????? I didn't see that deer complainin.... waltzed right up an axed for a dance it did..... :grin:


You may be on to something. Had a buck walk right past me last night, maybe 12 yds away!! Its a deer magnet!! Couldn't shoot it though, rack wasn't big enough to meet the requirements. Can't shoot nothing smaller than 3 points on one side.


----------



## OregonBlacktail (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm waiting on my second one and I cannot wait.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> You may be on to something. Had a buck walk right past me last night, maybe 12 yds away!! Its a deer magnet!! Couldn't shoot it though, rack wasn't big enough to meet the requirements. Can't shoot nothing smaller than 3 points on one side.


:grin:


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

my 70# is a jefferys flatbow , wide limbs no r/d its a pretty slow bow but a nice shooter


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Just for reference, my 58#@27.5" Omega is throwing a 500g arrow 195 fps. And this bow eats up my targets fast. Hits real hard.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If my math is right, your straight bow is producing about 42-45 ft-lbs of KE, which is what my 55# Omega is producing. A 70# Omega would be producing about 10ft-lbs more KE.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey! I got an Omega because I think it has about the most beautiful and graceful lines I've ever seen on a bow. If that's not pretty I don't know what is. !!! Glossy finish? Then you have to get out the rattle can for hunting. We don't need no stinking glossy finish, or badges.

My initial shooting with my Omega, (just got back from out of town) using arrows I made for my 72# recurve, which is a very radical re-curved recurve, had those arrows sinking into the straw bales as deep as from the 72#. My Omega is a 56#, and yea brother, I'm a believer!

A poor shot is a poor shot. Packing a .458 Winchester magnum instead of a .30-30, because you might make a poor shot...?? I don't know, I like heavy bows too, shot the 72# for years, but I think I'll be a much better shot, after getting much more practice shooting the 56#...I can certainly get more range time with it, over the 72#. 

I can also tell, just from the little I've shot my Omega so far, that it is a *VERY* accurate bow.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a heavy bow, just knowing that heavier was better, faster. The Omega proved to me that this wasn't necessarily so....


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

There’s a fella’ around here , started making nice longbows like Kegan , very reasonably priced ... as his popularity increased so did his Prices , exponentially ... Now his artistic longbows fetch well over $1K... 
So you’d better order all the Omegas you want NOW , before Kegan becomes Rich and famous... just sayin’ ... word to the wise and all ... :mg:


----------

